# Gentoo wykłada się w czasie startu bez komunikat

## phosowicz

Witam,

Piszę szybko zanim mi się display nie wyłączy, tak wygląda start:

sis5513: 0000:00:02.5: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

sis5513: # bla bla

sis5513: 0000:00:02.5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

  ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07

  ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f

hda: ST9100823A, ATA DISK drive

# ciach inne

hda: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

# pomijam hdc (DVD)

ide0 at 0xf0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Kernel budowany genkernelem tak:

jonas linux # genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

Rootem jest /dev/hda3 na Ext4 wkompilowanym w jądro.

To jest mój config:

// potem zwrócono mi uwagę na takie dłużyzny, dałęm URLA, patrz poniżejLast edited by phosowicz on Sat Apr 02, 2011 4:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## phosowicz

Dowiedziałem się że tu ucina za długie wiadomości, więc dałem w sieci:

config: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/363916/

lsmod: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/363923/

lspci: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/363925/

dmesg: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/363926/

Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję za pomoc,

Piotr Hosowicz

----------

## gexcite

Wyłącz sterowniki IDE całkowicie. Sterowniki SCSI i SATA najlepiej na stałe, nie jako moduły. Możeby być sam kernel, nie trzeba initrd (jeśli sterowniki do dysku na stałe). Grub mniej więcej tak:

```
default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

root (hd0,0)

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.37-pf5)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.37-pf5 root=/dev/sda3
```

No i oczywiście zwróć uwagę że sdxx a nie hdxx

----------

## phosowicz

W jakim sensie wyłączyć IDE? Powyłączać wszędzie gdzie się pojawia IDE?

Pozdrawiam,

Piotr Hosowicz

----------

## phosowicz

Zobaczymy czy wyjdzie

----------

## gexcite

np tak

[IMG]http://www.image-share.com/upload/582/27m.png[/IMG]

EDIT

Zgodnie z sugestią lazy_bum gdyby link umarł to mała asci grafika (oczywiście wycinek):

```
Device Drivers  --->

   < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

   SCSI device support  --->

   <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->
```

Last edited by gexcite on Sat Apr 02, 2011 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## phosowicz

No to właśnie tak zrobiłem. Dzięki.

----------

## SlashBeast

Popraw pierwszy post, masz tagi [code] do kodu. Komentarze i puste linie tez warto by bylo wywalic.

----------

## lazy_bum

[rant]

To nie jest czateria, onet ani inny serwis disco-polo, więc sugeruję, by wszystkie logi, konfigi, błędy itd. wrzucać _na_ _forum_ (nie mówiąc już o linkowaniu do jakiegoś screenshota…). Serwisy nopaste i hostujące obrazki nie są wieczne, więc jak ktoś z podobnym problemem (pomijam tu czy akurat _ten_ błąd jest egzotyczny) będzie szukał pomocy w historii, to się może w pompkę pocałować, bo niczego się nie dowie trafiając na martwe odnośniki.

[/rant]

----------

## phosowicz

Bootowanie konczy się komunikatem:

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision 3.20

Wcześniej pokazuje, że rozpoznał partycje na hda.

----------

## gexcite

A sterowniki do kontrolera SATA i podsystem SCSI ustawiłeś na wbudowanie w jądro (nie jako moduły)? Bo z konfiguracji wyżej wynika, że krytyczne elementy masz jako moduły. To co opisujesz to typowy brak sterowników do kontrolera.

----------

## phosowicz

Tak, buduję właśnie znowu w żółwim tempie (strasznie wolny ten notebook) i upewniłem się, że wszystko SATA i SCSI jest w jądrze, mimo, że fizycznie jest PATA oczywiście.

----------

## SlashBeast

Przeczytaj regulamin forum i popraw swoje posty, inaczej temat wyleci.

----------

## phosowicz

Pomogło mi to:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6362608.html?sid=140419498fa3fe19231e2b385105cc5d#6362608

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję wszystkim.

Piotr Hosowicz

----------

